# Crank position sensor?



## darko454 (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey i was wondering if the cps could go bad without any dtc codes.? Please help


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If the CPS went bad, then you wouldn't be able to start the engine.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

yes, replace both the crank and cam sensors with the updated Nissan ones. if one is bad the other is right behind it


----------

